# ‘The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past’ - FULL SCORE



## ManolitoMystiq (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello,

I took a big challenge: transcribing all of A Link to the Past. This took me many hours and weeks, but it's finally done. The music is reduced to as few staves as possible, however not one note is left out.

*Book*
Full Score

*Individual PDFs*
Title Theme
The Journey Begins
Seal of Seven Maidens
Time of the Falling Rain
Hyrule Castle
Princess Zelda's Rescue
Safety in the Sanctuary
Hyrule Field Main Theme
Kakariko Village
Guessing-Game House
Fortune Teller
Soldiers of Kakariko Village
Dank Dungeons
Lost Ancient Ruins
Anger of the Guardians
Great Victory!
The Silly Pink Rabbit!
Forest of Mystery
Master Sword
Priest of the Dark Order
The Dark World
Black Mist
Dungeon of Shadows
Meeting the Maidens
The Goddess Appears
Release of Ganon
Ganon's Message
The Prince of Darkness
Power of the Gods
Epilogue - Beautiful Hyrule
Staff Roll
Sound Effects

Enjoy!!!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

That's really cool! I love the Zelda series. Good work man. You should do the same thing with OOT


----------



## ManolitoMystiq (Dec 8, 2012)

That would be really challenging, indeed.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I like that tune that's like "bumdumbumdumdumdum... _bumdumbumdumdumdum_... bumdumbumdumdumdum..."


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

nice one. i did this to one song once and it took me weeks.


----------



## ManolitoMystiq (Dec 8, 2012)

I’m transcribing ever since 2000, when I was 15. It just takes practice.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I think, perhaps, I will try these on my guitar and see how they turn out.


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

Good job, Manolito. A Link To The Past was my favorite Zelda game. Here is what I came up with on Beginning Of The Journey.

View attachment Beginning Of The Journey.mp3

```

```


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

ManolitoMystiq, your scoring is virtually impeccable.

Your scores have well followed the rules of notational spelling.

My admiration.


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

Epilogue-Beautiful Hyrule

View attachment Epilogue-Beautiful Hyrule.mp3


----------



## ManolitoMystiq (Dec 8, 2012)

Some months later, I do notice the mistakes here and there. But presentation is the main key here.

Anyway, I finally recorded one piece on guitar. Because everything is transcribed so clearly, arranging whatever piece for another instrument is almost a breeze, until you realize that performing it up to speed is a challenge.

Without further ado:


----------



## ManolitoMystiq (Dec 8, 2012)

@Novelette: Thank you! I’m incredibly detailed. It’s both a blessing and a curse. 
I realize there will be always something to improve. I realized I should just make it as good as I can. People make mistakes.

The reason there are patches, updates, upgrades, etc.


----------

